# Aftermarket grips sa1911



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So I was recommended nill aftermarket grips, but I was wondering about some other brands that u guys like. I am working with a 1911 springfield light weight operator.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, there are probably more 1911 grip makers than there are 1911 makers, and that is a lot. Houge has a big selection that are priced okay. There are some that you could consider a work of art, but you will pay dearly. Just search the web for page after page of sellers.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nills are nice, but way to pricey IMHO.

I tend to prefer G10 composite grips such as those from VZ, Mil-Tac and Larry Davidson.

If you want some sharp looking wood, you should check out Sarge's grips, Grips by Esmerlada and Ahrends.

For other synthetics, I prefer Hogues for a 1911, I like the texture of them better than Pachmays, but for revolvers I like the Pachs, I don't know why exactly, but that's me.

I had some "Ranger" grips (half checkered) from WoodGrips.com that we're pretty nice as well.

If the price of the Nills didn't scare you, also check out Wicked Grips.

I've had Hogues, and various wood grips and some micarta and G10 grips from VZ and Davidson, as well as a couple pairs from Wicked and I prefer the VZs.

When it comes to the VZs etc. the micarta is somewhat porous and looks like crap when the get sweaty if they are a gray color, the black ones are OK. VZ also has a wider selection of patterns available, my next set from them will probably be of the Elite Tactical Carry variety.

Here's some pictures.









_Davidson (Monkey Grips) Red/Black Horned Lizard









My Wife's Pink & Gray Box Elder Burl Grips From Wicked Grips.









VZ Black Desert Sand Operators, a Christmas Present from the Wife Hence the Wrapping Paper









My WICKED LAMINATES Bloody Basin Jasper from Wicked Grips

_A word of caution on the laminates, they are very prone to cracking if you over tighten a grip screw.









_VZ Gatorbacks in Black Paper Micarta









Maker Unknown

_ I found these on a rental gun at a gun range and was able to trade a pair for them, again these were for the wife.








_
From left to right: Pierce Rubber Grips on Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry - VZ Black & Gray Micarta 320s on Kimber CDP Pro II - Ranger Grips from WoodGrips.com

_Of them all I like the VZ grips the best, they aren't outrageously expensive and seem to have the best fit. I really liked the texture of the 320s, but up until recently they weren't available in G10, as they are now available, I want a set but I am thrilled with the Operators, I was worried that they would be too rough on the hands, but they don't bother me and are very, very, "grippy"


----------



## Six7zero9 (Jan 5, 2010)

So maybe I should just replace "hey guys do you have an opinion" to "hey vamarine do you have an opinion (based on personal experience and lots of research)". Thanks for the advice I have been looking alot at the grips u recommended. I am now thinking I might go vz carbon fiber grips. And thanks for the little tid bit about the gray micarta being porous... That really helped me narrow
down my choices. As always thanks for the well researched opinion!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Six7zero9 said:


> So maybe I should just replace "hey guys do you have an opinion" to "hey vamarine do you have an opinion (based on personal experience and lots of research)".


When it comes to 1911, he provides the MOST info. Accurate too.:smt023


----------

